# Anyone work in car leasing?



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all, 

Looking for a new car and wondered if anyone worked in the industry that could help.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Hi all, 

Looking for a new car and wondered if anyone worked in the industry that could help.

Thanks

Alex
		
Click to expand...

Left 10 months ago after 12 years of the crappy motor trade. What do you need to know.


----------



## Lump (Jan 9, 2014)

Funny you posting this. Was just looking at some deals online.
http://www.bluechillicars.com/perso...hatchback/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-3dr-4565235
Been looking at M135i deals too.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Left 10 months ago after 12 years of the crappy motor trade. What do you need to know.
		
Click to expand...


I work in asset finance so the concept is simple to me. I want 3+35, its a stipulation but everything is 24 months or 60 months in the adds so browsing the net is basically a waste of time.

Do I pick a car first or look at cars within the budget? Do I use a broker or a dealer? The whole thing already feels sharky!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lump said:



			Funny you posting this. Was just looking at some deals online.
http://www.bluechillicars.com/perso...hatchback/golf-hatchback-20-tsi-r-3dr-4565235
Been looking at M135i deals too.
		
Click to expand...


Thats nice. Got my eyes on the new Merc A Class or a big fat Mondeo!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2014)

I used blue chilli for a Nissan Juke, on a 3+36 deal, they seem to have moved to a bigger chunk down at the mo.

Lings seem to have better deals and I'll look at them first in Sept when our is up for renewal. 

I used to work for a manufacturer and our public deals couldn't get anywhere near both blue chilli and lings. Our staff deals were pretty much comparable on monthly payment   but with a shorter turn around and no lump sum.


If I was you I would be flexible on make, model

she seems mad as a box of frogs, but this is a cracking deal 

http://www.lingscars.com/Nissan/Juk...top_Hatchback_5dr_1461cc-personal.html#models


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I work in asset finance so the concept is simple to me. I want 3+35, its a stipulation but everything is 24 months or 60 months in the adds so browsing the net is basically a waste of time.

Do I pick a car first or look at cars within the budget? Do I use a broker or a dealer? The whole thing already feels sharky!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the brokers will be operating at a profit margin of Â£200 and the dealers would try and keep as much profit in the deal as they can and rightly so. It's down to negotiation. What car are you after. I see 3 +35 deals all the time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2014)

therod said:



			I used blue chilli for a Nissan Juke, on a 3+36 deal, they seem to have moved to a bigger chunk down at the mo.

Lings seem to have better deals and I'll look at them first in Sept when our is up for renewal. 

I used to work for a manufacturer and our public deals couldn't get anywhere near both blue chilli and lings. Our staff deals were pretty much comparable on monthly payment   but with a shorter turn around and no lump sum.


If I was you I would be flexible on make, model

she seems mad as a box of frogs, but this is a cracking deal 

http://www.lingscars.com/Nissan/Juk...top_Hatchback_5dr_1461cc-personal.html#models

Click to expand...

Have a look next time at a company called clvr he was doing a civic this week for Â£129 plus vat. Better than depreciation


----------



## AMcC (Jan 9, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			To be honest the brokers will be operating at a profit margin of Â£200 and the dealers would try and keep as much profit in the deal as they can and rightly so. It's down to negotiation. What car are you after. I see 3 +35 deals all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I got some great advice and help from Glyn when I asked a similar question previously. :cheers:  haven't bought / leased the car yet but will do later this year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks chaps, this has been a real help, I was clearly looking in the wrong dark corner of the internet.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2014)

get this from Ling Al!

http://www.lingscars.com/DeLorean/DMC-12-leasing/cheap-contract-hire.html#models


----------



## CMAC (Jan 10, 2014)

Rooter said:



			get this from Ling Al!

http://www.lingscars.com/DeLorean/DMC-12-leasing/cheap-contract-hire.html#models

Click to expand...

lol, I want one:thup:

on a serious note her prices are very similar to everyone else


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hehe, I did see that. So ye although where I am looking like I will end up has not been linked here, its because of the links that I found my way. I just wish my director would come back from his business lunch and sign it off before it goes!


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 10, 2014)

I may be thick but what does 3+36 mean?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2014)

teetime72 said:



			I may be thick but what does 3+36 mean?
		
Click to expand...

36 monthly payments and the 3 before it is your deposit which is 3 months rentals. By doing that it lowers the monthly payments


----------

